# Vent gas dryer straight up through attic and out roof



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

How far will the vent run thru the roof ?


----------



## jlhaslip (Dec 31, 2009)

I hate running anything through the roof. Just causes another potential leak.
Also, how do you plan on pumping the lint up that far? Or cleaning the vent? Will the pipe be removable?


----------



## frankrizzo (Jan 27, 2010)

so the vent will be from the first floor, up through that ceiling and then through the small attic (~4ft high). So all in all, probably looking at ~13ft in total to break through roof line, with just one 90 degree bend to go from back of dryer and then straight up. The pipe would be go through the 1st floor wall, then completely accessible once it passed the 1st floor ceiling into the attic/roof. So could/would I put in some sort of access panel or something into the duct in the attic part?

Here is a link with some of the info I found, including the "booster fan".


----------



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

You can't use the plastic vent pipe
User a periscope dryer vent & go out thru the wall
Either on one side -ie remove washer & install vent - or going above the dryer & out

Lint will tend to fall down the 13' pipe & bunch up at the bottom, creating a fire hazard
You will need access at the bottom of the vent every year to clean out lint
Either by moving the washer, or the dryer


----------



## frankrizzo (Jan 27, 2010)

Ok, so I could easily pull out the dryer every year or even 6 months to clean out the lint collecting right there. I def would not use the plastic pipe, just mentioned that as it shows I have a clear shot through the wall into the attic (would use metal duct). My existing line runs directly behind my dryer to the left (if facing it) -> behind the washer -> through little laundry room wall -> into my daughter's playroom (covered by wood boards) -> out the side of my house.

So by running it up through the roof, also meets my wish of it not running through my daughter's playroom either. 





Scuba_Dave said:


> You can't use the plastic vent pipe
> User a periscope dryer vent & go out thru the wall
> Either on one side -ie remove washer & install vent - or going above the dryer & out
> 
> ...


----------

